# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  pirmkursnieka divu ledu darbība.

## robys

esmu iesācējs elektronikā, bet tomēr gribu paskriet uz priekšu un palielīties kursabiedriem.
Tā doma tāda, grubu lai man mirgo divi ledi, un lai to kontrolē PIC, vajag piem. tā-tgd ieslēdzas led1, deg 2sek, tad led1 izslēdzas un ieslēdzas led2, deg 1sek., karoč īsumā, iemācīties darboties ar šo lietu.
tātad mani jautājumi:
1. vai izmantot PIC vai citu, priekš mana pirmā projekta?
2. kā ar programēšanu, kā notiek vis rakstīšana?
3. ja to PICu ieprogrammē un vis notiek pēc plāna, un pēkšņi man sagribas kko mainīt programmā tad to varu izmantot ar to pašu PICu, nau jāpēr jāuns?
4. varbūt kādam ir kkāda literatūra par programēšanu, ar ko sākt, vienkāršākie paraugi, u.t.t.?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Apbrīnojama vēlme visvienkāršākā multivibratora vietā izmantot kontrolieri. Laikam drīz mopēda virzienrāži būs īpaši programmēta procesora kontrolēti.

----------


## robys

nu protams vecīt, piekrītu. bet es gribu zināt kā tas ir - programmet pic, un tā..

----------


## habitbraker

Nu LEDus midzjunaat ir pareizais piegaajiens, lai saaktu mcu lietas.

Kaa Tev ar programmeeshanu?

PIC ir laba izveele saakumam. Galvenais, lai ir populaars - taatad info netruuktu. Veel ir jau ir AVR.
Sheit ir dazhas graamatinjas par teemu.

----------


## robys

programēšanā?! nu ir tā, ka ja ir dots kāds paraugs tad qbasic var uzrakstīt, vai ko pamainīt un noskatīties visu matrixa kodu :: .
nene, ir bik nopietnāk jāpieiet šādām lietām, doma apgūt pamatus un tad pēc pāris gadiem piem. cnc vai ko tādu uzrakstīt. atļaušos palielīties, cnc pats galds gatavs, gandrīz, servo motorus vajag.

----------


## Delfins

qbasic tas nav nopietni, imho. Kamēr neesi uzcepis normālu softu, nav pat jēgas ķerties.
LED-us mirkšķināt var arī caur PC-LPT portu. jāapgūst loģiskās operācijas, tas kā minimums ir.

----------


## andrievs

Pirms pāris mēnešiem pasūtīju no ražotāja divus šādus komplektus (abi kopa maksāja nedaudz virs 5Ls un par to naudu DHL to vēl pienesa klāt):
http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/msp430_head.html

Ar pilnīgām nulles zināšanām visu var sāk, ja secīgi pa soļiem iet cauri šo:
http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/MSP430_LaunchPad_(MSP-EXP430G2)

Pirmā mācību programmiņa ir viena LED-a midžinātājs un tā pilnībā strādājoša izskatās šādi:

#include  <msp430g2553.h>
 unsigned int i = 0;
void main(void)
{
  WDTCTL = WDTPW + WDTHOLD;
  P1DIR |= 0x01;
  for (;; )
  {
    P1OUT ^= 0x01;     
    for(i=0; i< 20000; i++);
  }
}

Tik vien !!!  

Uzdevuma beigās tiek piedāvāts patstāvīgi iededzināt otru LED-u, un mirkšķināt abus kopā vai pārmaiņus.
Lai mirkšķinātu abus kopā, pietiek tik vien kā 0x01 abās vietas nomainīt uz 0x41. Pamīšus palaist ir interesantāk, bet arī jāpievieno tikai viena rindiņa.
Šajā kodā ir viena "rijīga" rindiņa, kas lieki silda kristālu. Tās saprātīgai nomaiņai jau ir nākamais vingrinājums "Blinking LED using timer"
skatāmies kaut vai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcrGyMA3aT8

Vēl turklāt ir interesants projekts Energia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuhSbPF2OUQ, kas ļauj uz MCU430 darbināt Arduino bezgalīgos krājumus.

----------


## zzz

Launchpads ir jauks un pareizs ieteikums, bet, Andriev, tev ljoti paveicaas ka DHL tev neuztaisiija ekstreemaas izklaides ar muitu, kur tikai process vien aiznjem vismaz dienu un izmaksaa buutiski vairaak par pieciiti.

----------


## andrievs

> ...tev ljoti paveicaas ka DHL tev neuztaisiija ekstreemaas izklaides..


 Sūtīšanas veidu izvēlējās pats Texas Instrumets, un man tur nebija izvēles iespēju. 
Toties mana izvēle bija būt pieticīgam - es pasūtīju tikai 2 komplektus par cenu zem 10 EUR, tādējādi cerot (un cerības attaisnojās), ka muitas jezgu nebūs.
Bet bija gan kārdinājums pasūtīt uzreiz vairāk, jo Texas Instrumets, ja pareizi atceros, vienam pasūtītājam uzreiz nedod vairāk par 40 komplektiem, un bija kur izvērsties negausībā  ::

----------


## JDat

Kas attiecas uz Lapsas ieteikumu ar multivibratoru. FAIL! Cilvēks grib nevis divus ledus midžināt, bet iemācīties programmēt.

Lai arī tofikstarteris grib PIC, bet te panēs jaur teksasiešiem un moitām. Turpinam beztēmu. Kāpēc jājās ar DHL, muitām utt? grūti nopirkt no www.baltelctron.lv ?

http://lv.farnell.com/jsp/search/bro...D2020%2B203908

Izvēlamies ko vajag. un cenā būs tas kas norādīts Ls+PVN. Nekāduy šipmentu vai muitu.


Kas attiecas uz platformu. Atmel AVR? Sāc ar arduino. Iesācējiem patīkama platforma. Nopērkams argusā pa ~ 15 Ls. 
PIC? Neesmu interesējies, bet noteikti var atrast tajā pat farnelī kaut ko no PIC dev kitiem. Ja ļoti gribās kapeiku iečakarēt, tad var pats pa detaļām lasīt, bet... Jābūt elentronikas zināšanām.

Veiksmi mācībās!

----------


## Delfins

andrievs, tu tiešām tici, ka qbasic "šo-to pamainīju pēc parauga" sapratīs ko nozīmē ^= un |= !? Naivais.. Jāmaina un jāprot jau ar domu, nevis grāmatā hints.

Starp citu, ir tāds softs MPLAB.. simulē daudz ko, kodēt var un blinkot virtuālos led-us arī var  :: .
Un pa brīvu.

----------


## ddff

> Andriev, tev ljoti paveicaas ka DHL tev neuztaisiija ekstreemaas izklaides ar muitu, kur tikai process vien aiznjem vismaz dienu un izmaksaa buutiski vairaak par pieciiti.


 Nav tik traki ar to muitu - ja summa ir zem 150 EUR, tad nav nekaadu birokratisku shkjeershlju. Turklaat tagad jau uz pastu atnaak muitas apreekina lapinja un sanjemot paku samaksaa uz vietas, bez kaadaam deklaraacijaam.

ddff

----------


## zzz

Eee, JDat, tur ir knifs - Andrievam ir izdevies veiksmiigi un oficiaali apkaast Latvijas valsti uz PVN. 

Peerkot Baltelektronaa - PVNs jaamaksaa.

Peerkot no teksasistiem pa tiesho - teksasisti vinjam PVN neiekasee un ka iipashi siikam suutiijumam zem 10 eirikiem, PVN neiekasee arii latvju VIDs un muita. 

Savukaart smalko suutiishanu ar DHL sponsoreeja pashi teksasisti.

Taalabad gala rezultaataa Andrievs ir iemuhljiijis sev Launchpadus leetaak kaa Baltelektronaa un veel ar DHL izdancinaashanu liidz savam slieksnim uz teksasistu reekjina.  :: 


Kas attiecas uz jautaajuma autora PICu gribeeshanu, tad vinsh vienkaarshi veel nezin ko pamatoti gribeet. Launchpads shajaa kontekstaa ir leetaakais nopeerkamais pribambass, uz kura maaciities programmeet un ledus mirkshkjinaat. (leetaakais taapeec ka teksasisti sho masveidiigi subsidee, lai reklameetu un uzseedinaatu lietotaajus uz adatas)

----------


## zzz

ddff, muitas lapinja pastaa ir parastaa pasta suutiijumiem.

Ar kurjerpastiem un shameejo atmuitoshanas proceduuraam tu vari daabuut taadu seksu, ka saaksi nopietni domaat par teroristiskaam darbiibaam pret shiis valstinjas amatpersonaam.

----------


## normundss

Ievedmuitu aprēķina sākot no sūtījuma vērtības 150 EUR. Līdz 700 EUR ir vienotā likme 2,5%.  Virs 700 EUR atkarībā no preces veida.
Savukārt PVN aprēķina sūtījumiem, kuru vērtība ir virs 10 EUR ieskaitot piegādi. 
http://www.vid.gov.lv/default.aspx?t...25&hl=1&mod=33

----------


## JensijsCardTrick

Nu viens no vienkāršākajiem variantiem kā sāk ar kādām atmegām vai kko tādu ir arduino munuprāt, pats ar ar to sāku, tagad jau pēc skolotāja pasūtijuma esmu uztaisījis šitādu lietu! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-hkwVfhhXE&feature=plcp


Principā visu ir ļoti vienkārši saprast, valoda ar īr ļoti vienkārša! 


piem tavs variants izskatītos šādi! 

int led1 = 13;
int led2 = 14; 
int on = HIGH;
int off = LOW;

void setup()
{
   pinMode(led1. output);
   pinMode(led2, output);
}

void loop()
{
  digitalWrite(led2,off);
  digitalWrite(led1, on);
  delay(1000);
  digitalWrite(led1, off);
  digitalWrite(led2, on);
  delay(1000);
}

sorry, ja ātrumā rakstot kkur nokļūdījos! bet nu jā latvieši piem ražo pcdduino vai kkā tā un es lietoju to, čips Atmega 328P-PU nesūdzos pats tagad jau ko sarežģītāku taisu! 

Ja nu kas raksti uz Andris.Jenerts@gmail.com varu tew ar vienkāršiem padomiem palīdzēt!

----------


## JDat

QBASIC kādā sakarā te pieminēts? Tuvākais kas no beiskiem priekš PICa (un AVR), tas ir GCBASIC, bet bez priekšzināšanām labāk nesākt. Ir arī GUI versija. Saliec klucīšus (algoritmu kvadrātiņi un rombi) un GCBASIC IDE visu izdara. Bet tik un tā labāk sākt ar arduino. Kamēr nav nopietnas prasības, bet tikai rotaļas, ardu derēs. Kad sapratīs ka Ardu ir pa īsu, tad jau augstkolā būs 4 gadi nomuļāti.


Lai jau iet beztēma par sexu ar valsti. 2.36 Ls+PVN? Uzsit iekš skype baltelektronam: vajag šo, kods:666. Nākošā dienā zvans. Pacel klausuli un tev saka: "velcies pēc sava štrunta". Nu labi ne tādā tekstā, bet doma skaidra.

Cik daudz es pārmaksāšu šajā scenārijā? 2 Ls? Vai ir vērts čakarēties ar tām web formu aizpildīšanām un e-mailiem? Par servisu jāmaksā. Tas tiešām ir to vērts? Izskatās pēc sporta veida: kurš dabūs lētāk... Tikai es nesportoju.  :: 

PS: Starp citu. Tas pats seksiņš arī ar Raspberry Pi. Čaļi čakarējas ar farnelli, RS un samaksā vismaz 28 ls, vai vēl trakāk: iekš Ebay pērk Raspberiju.

Piezvanu uz baltelektronu:
-Ir?
-Jā!
-Cik?
-25 Ls(PVN jau iekšā).
-Rīt būšu!
Klausule nolikta... Nākošā dienā (jo tajā pat dienā negribu skraidīt pa pilsētu) man jau ir Pi. Ne preorderi. Ne rindā jāstāv. Nekas. Lāimīgs kā teļš esmu!  ::

----------


## robys

O, dabuju arduino uno, tas drošvien tas labais, ne?! Atradu mājā 1 ledu un jau paspēlējos. A kā tur īsti i, vajag tos rezistorus vai nē, ja gribu lai 10 ledi mirkšķina, un kādas led vajak, kautkādas 3,5v, ja lieku 10 .??
Laikam stulbs jautājums sanāca, bet...... Pls ::

----------


## JDat

Lavs vai nē, bet... Pats reci ka salīdzinoši ātri var sākt LEdus mirkšķināt. Vienīgais stulbums: LED pieslēgšana bez pretestībām. Varēji gan nosvilināt LEDu, gan sabojāt savu jauniegūto mantiņu. "Malacis" pēdiņās. Par LEd un pretestību daudz stāstīts, bet atkārtošos Argusam ir sakarīga instrukcija. Sakties diodes.pdf instrukciju.

----------


## sharps

Vai praatiigaak nebuutu iegaadaaties PICKIT3, maketplati, saujinju detalju PICu, LEDus, pretestiibas, kvarcu. Un spraudelee vadus vesels. Arii elektronikas pamatus taadaa celjaa maz pamazaam var labaak apguut nekaa no gatavas ieriices.

----------


## zzz

Sharp, ja izlasa jautaataaja peedeejo postu, tad top skaidrs ka ar detalju saujinju vinsh veel ilgi neko neizdariis. 

Lai jau speeleejas ar arduiinu.

----------


## sharps

> Sharp, ja izlasa jautaataaja peedeejo postu, tad top skaidrs ka ar detalju saujinju vinsh veel ilgi neko neizdariis. 
> 
> Lai jau speeleejas ar arduiinu.


 Priekš tam jau ir forums, lai lūgtu padomu. Ar manis piedāvāto variantu var apgūt gan elektronikas pamatus, gan reizē arī programmēšanu. Vismaz jaunais censonis saks saprast kādēļ tā diodīte midžināsies. Pats sāks mācīties shēmas zīmēt, bet ko viņš sapratīs no Arduino shēmas?
Galvenais pacietību.

----------

